# Starting my second build, 170  gallon military theme again-Atomic Bomb



## purduesmoker (Apr 22, 2020)

So I have been absent from the forum for a few years but have been wanting to build another smoker since completing my last one  back in 2012 (pic below) that I shared the build of in this forum.  I found so many of you guys helpful along the way sharing ideas and answering questions for me that there was no way I wasn’t going to share this build on this great forum so please comment with questions, concerns, or anything else you feel like saying!
I picked this tank up last week and started on it today.  It’s roughly 170 gallon and .187 wall.  I wish it was thicker but will make it work. I’m thinking it will be a reverse flow again like my previous build as I love how it cooks.  My last build was a military theme as a tribute to my grandparents that draws attention where ever it goes.   This one  will draw even more attention but I won’t spoil the surprise yet!

It’s good to be back!


----------



## ozzz (Apr 22, 2020)

That's a nice smoker you built in 2012.Looking forward to seeing  what you do this time.


----------



## purduesmoker (Apr 22, 2020)

ozzz said:


> That's a nice smoker you built in 2012.Looking forward to seeing  what you do this time.


Thanks !


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 23, 2020)

Looks like your helpers are ready for round two.

Did the tank come with the Yuengling?

Good job on the 2012 model.


----------



## purduesmoker (Apr 24, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Looks like your helpers are ready for round two.
> 
> Did the tank come with the Yuengling?
> 
> Good job on the 2012 model.


Thanks,  the helpers are ready for sure!  
Yuengling was extra unfortunately...


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 24, 2020)

purduesmoker said:


> Yuengling was extra unfortunately...



Oh well!  Ya gotta pay to play, huh?


----------



## purduesmoker (Apr 26, 2020)

Some current status pictures. Burnout coming shortly, had some really nasty black oiley sludge in the tank  so I’m hoping a few burnouts cleans it up.  If anyone had other techniques to clean
out tanks that have had junk in them I would love to know!


----------



## purduesmoker (Apr 26, 2020)

I figured I should also share the design since people may wonder why a horizontal 12” pipe is being attached to the back end. ...
Going for a very scale look, Little Boy Atomic Bomb


----------



## purduesmoker (May 11, 2020)

Some updated work pictures.  I’m not the best stick welder but needed a good structural weld to hold 200lbs of pipe...


----------



## purduesmoker (May 18, 2020)

Picked up the trailer for this build yesterday.  Going to fit the look perfectly!


----------

